# Wizzard



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

Guys I replaced my radiator on my 67 gto with a wizard and can't find the right upper hose. It's a 400 with power steering and auto. The nozzle is about 4 inches mor towards the center. Thanks. Jim


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Funny the top hose location is not the same, on their web site they claim they are direct fit. Maybe give them a call to be sure you got the right one?


----------

